# Woody - from fluff ball to svelte gentleman!



## woody89 (Sep 21, 2013)

Well woody behaved himself at the groomers today and has cone back very soft though quite short. I like it and I know it will be easier to keep him clean. I think I'll prefer it when it's had a couple if weeks growth.
Here's the before pic - the furry monster


----------



## woody89 (Sep 21, 2013)

*The after pic*

The after shot as a svelte gentleman


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

Are you trying to tell us that is the same dog?


----------



## Grove (Oct 17, 2012)

I love it!! He has such beautiful eyes they should never be hidden away again


----------



## woody89 (Sep 21, 2013)

Yes under all that fur was a slimline little man, hope they haven't cut off all is fun and energy!


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

He is gorgeous and having less weight and heat will mean more even fun and energy.


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Wow he looks fab, I can't wait for R&R to be done, I know what you mean by you will prefer it in a couple of weeks with a bit more growth and character x


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

He looks amazing! Both ways!

His coat reminds me of Nina's in both pictures when she was really shaggy at Christmas then after her extreme groom! 

He's gorgeous!


----------



## woody89 (Sep 21, 2013)

Thanks for the lovely comments. I do miss his shaggy carpet look but I'm sure I'll grow to love this sleeker version just as much. I wonder if he will grow back curlier or keep the loose shaggy wave he had.


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

I always love the coat about 5-6 weeks after a really short groom!


----------

